# Brand New site!



## asiaadam (Apr 12, 2004)

I just completed work on my new site. It contains automated slide show with music of my travel photo portfolio.

http://www.adamlatham.com

It was created with a great program called "SWF n Slide" which creates Flash slideshows using a simple GUI.

Hope you enjoy the site and would love your comments. BTW. It was created for high bandwidth users.

adam.


----------

